# Caad10 4 vs Bmc racemaster rival



## Valleydude (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey, getting a new road bike soon, and I narrowed it down to these two, the Bmc is on sale at cc for $1599 full rival build. Caad10 is a couple hundred more but I can buy local. Last fall I test rode a Cervelo s2 and rs and then a caad9 and I thought the caad9 was better than both, so I'm leaning towards the caad10.


----------



## ilive41 (May 12, 2010)

The BMC is so beautiful and the Cannondale has a lot of great features. The reality of it is whichever you like to ride more will be the better choice, and trust me... whichever you choose, you'll know you made the right decision. You can't go wrong with either bike.

If you really, really can't decide, this will decide for you... if it still works... the code STRAV15 gets you an additional 15% off. My buddy just bought the BMC and a pair of pedals for $1400 shipped to California.


----------



## iampogi (Apr 26, 2011)

What online store does that code work for?


----------

